# Large new shipment of Freshwater fish and Aquatic Plants



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*Lots of new freshwater fish, and Aquatic plants came in this week. All freshwater fish, and Aquatic plants ready for sale

List is below

COMMON NAME

FRESHWATER FISH*

*BLACK SAILFIN MOLLY-IN PAIR (L) 
BLACK L/TAIL SAILFIN MOLLY-IN PAIR (ML) 
BLACK SPOTTED SILVER MOLLY-IN PAIR (L) 
GOLDEN SAILFIN MOLLY-IN PAIR (L) 
RED LEOPARD SAILFIN MOLLY-IN PAIR (L) 
TIGER BARB (M) 
BUBBLE EYE ORANDA 5CM 
SPOTTED HEADSTANDER (M) 
ASSORTED GUPPY M 
KOI ANGEL M 
BLACK ANGEL M 
ASSORTED ANGEL MS 
RED HONEY GOURAMI ML 
RED COLOUR BARB 
LONGFIN ROSY BARB 
ALBINO TIGER BARB (M) 
ALBINO CATFSISH 
PEPPERED CATFISH M 
STERBAI CORYDORAS M 
CORYDORAS JULII (LEOPARD CORYDORAS) 
SIAMESE FIGHTER (FEMALE) 
RUMMYNOSE TETRA (L) 
CARDINAL TETRA M-ML 
BALLOON RED EYES 
GIANT DANIO ML 
WEATHER LOACH 
RED RAINBOW 3" 
OTOCINLUS AFFINIS 
OTOCIUCLUS ARNOLDI M 
ALBINO POLYPTERUS (LONG BODY) 3" 
POLYTERUS SENEGALLUS 3" 
ALBINO FROG M 
ASSORTED ANGEL L 
ASSORTED VEILTAIL ANGEL L 
HIFIN SHARK 3" 
PEARLSCALE GOLDFISH 5-6CM 
HIFIN PANGASIUS 3" 
FRONTOSA 7-8CM 
PAPILOCHROMIS RAMERIZI M 
BLACK GHOST 2" 
Guppy Male Assorted
Guppy Female Assorted
Platy Assorted
Platy Assorted JUMBO SIZE
Swordtail Assorted
Swordtail Assorted JUMBO SIZE 
Molly Balloon Assorted
Molly Assorted
Molly Lyrtail Assorted 
Gold Fish Black Moor
Gold Fish Black Moor
Gold Fish Red & White Comet
Gold Fish Comet Red
Gold Fish Red Cap- High Head
Gold Fish Red & White
Tetra Serpae
Pink Lemon tetra
Bronze corydoras
Albino Corydoras
Dwarf Gourami Neon Red (Males)
Tiger Barb 
Tiger Barb Golden
Neon tetra
Pleco
Gourami White
Apple Snail Yellow
Fighter Male Assorted Betta 
Fighter Male Flowre tail Betta 
Halfmoon Elephat Ears Betta 
KOI Fighter Male H/moon Betta 
*
*AQUATIC PLANTS *

*Alternanthera reineckii 
Alternanthera lilacina	
Alternanthera sessilis 
Bacopa caroliniana	
Bacopa caroliniana 'Yellow leaf'	
Bacopa lanigera 
Crinum natans	
Echinodorus cordifolius	
Echinodorus amazonicus	
Echinodorus 'Marble queen' 
Echinodorus angustifolius	
Echinodorus argentiniensis 
Echinodorus cordifolius 'Leopard'	
Hygrophila difformis	
Hygrophila polisperma	
Echinodorus muricatus 'Hybrid Red' 
Echinodorus 'Deep Purple' 
Egeria densa	
Hygrophila 'Rosanervig'	
Hygrophila polisperma 'Big leaf' 
Hygrophila salicifolia	
Hygrophila cordata 'Red' 
Ludwegia inclinata 
Myriophyllum aquatica 
Nomaphila stricta 
Saurus cernus 
Vallisneria spiralis 
Vallisneria gigantea	
Cabomba caroliniana	
Cabomba piauhyensis	
Cabomba aquatica	*


----------



## hironobu (Oct 30, 2007)

where are you located? Thanks!!


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

hironobu said:


> where are you located? Thanks!!


Just Google
north american fish breeders
They are on Kingston road


----------

